# Temperaturas descem 10 graus até sábado



## Rog (23 Abr 2009 às 22:15)

*Temperaturas descem 10 graus até sábado*

As temperaturas máximas vão descer cerca de 10 graus até sábado em Portugal continental devido à passagem de um sistema frontal frio, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM). De acordo com o site do IM, citado pela agência Lusa, a temperatura máxima prevista para hoje em Lisboa é de 27 graus Celsius, esperando-se que desça para 21 graus sexta-feira e para 18 graus no sábado. 

No Porto, a máxima deverá alcançar esta quinta-feira os 22 graus e descer para 13 graus no sábado, enquanto em Faro a variação será entre os 24 graus previstos para hoje, e os 18 graus para sábado. 

Também no interior se aguarda uma descida da temperatura, que em Castelo Branco deverá passar dos 26 graus previstos para hoje, para os 24 graus na sexta-feira e os 16 graus no sábado. 

Em Beja, a temperatura também vai descer, dos 27 graus aguardados para hoje para os 18 graus previstos para sábado. 

De acordo com o IM, as descidas de temperatura devem-se à passagem de um sistema frontal frio sem grande actividade, dado que não vai trazer muita chuva. Segundo a previsão descritiva disponível no site, para sexta-feira prevê-se para as regiões do Norte e Centro céu muito nublado com possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos no Minho e Douro Litoral, além da descida da temperatura máxima, em especial nas regiões do litoral. 

Para a região Sul, é esperado céu pouco nublado, temporariamente muito nublado por nuvens altas e uma pequena descida da temperatura máxima no litoral Oeste. Para sábado, estão previstos períodos de céu muito nublado, aguaceiros em especial a partir da tarde, que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados por trovoada. 

De acordo com o IM, as temperaturas não deverão sofrer alterações significativas no domingo.

Diário IOL


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Abr 2009 às 23:06)

Estas quedas de 10ºC e 12ºC andam a deixar-me intrigado, de vez em quando aparecem assim estas vagas de ar gelado  deve ser do aquecimento global, quedas tao repentinas na temperatura em tão pouco tempo é normal no nosso país (isto nesta ordem) ?


----------



## Vince (23 Abr 2009 às 23:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estas quedas de 10ºC e 12ºC andam a deixar-me intrigado, de vez em quando aparecem assim estas vagas de ar gelado  deve ser do aquecimento global, quedas tao repentinas na temperatura em tão pouco tempo é normal no nosso país (isto nesta ordem) ?



Se há quedas significativas é porque houve subidas significativas. Não sei porque a conversa há de sempre ir parar ao mesmo lado, a única razão que consigo vislumbrar é a de uma qualquer espécie de desespero em encontrar significado em qualquer descida de temperatura por muito banal que seja esquecendo que antes da descida houve a subida. Tu e o Al Gore acho que que se iriam dar muito bem


----------



## Snifa (23 Abr 2009 às 23:59)

Não me parece nada de especial, como já referiram se caiem 10 graus é porque subiram bastante também.... Ainda hoje registei 23, 4 cº de máxima...

se estivessemos em Janeiro com 5 graus e dissessem que iam cair 10 graus nos próximos dias ...aí é que era preocupante.....

Assim será apenas uma descida de temperatura que irá fazer-se sentir sobertudo pelo contraste com estes dias mais quentes...


mas não é nenhuma vaga de frio....


----------



## Skizzo (24 Abr 2009 às 00:18)

Depois dos 27 de hoje, 17 nao parece assim tão mal


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Abr 2009 às 09:51)

Claro, tudo o que sobe tambem pode descer, a única coisa que eu tou a dizer é que antigamente era uma descida gradual 2/3ºC nos últimos tempos é logo 10ºC  aliás, até podemos ver as coisas ao contrário, a temperatura nunca sobe 10ºC de um dia para o outro.


----------



## Veterano (24 Abr 2009 às 10:01)

Mas as mínimas pouco irão descer, ainda hoje de manhã a temperatura estava igual à de ontem pela mesma hora...

  Com o céu encoberto, será normal a descida da temperatura máxima, vamos ver se será mesmo de 10º.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Abr 2009 às 20:46)

Olá
Não me parece que haja algo de extraordinário quanto a estas variações acentuadas da temperatura em pouco espaço de tempo face ao mês em questão!
Se ontem esteve um dia que mais parecia estarmos em Junho, hoje bem mais fresco; penso que o Abril traz sempre destas coisas. Se o nosso corpo e disposição reage diante destas variações repentinas, já faz parte de outro contexto; no entanto acho que é do senso comum que se tivéssemos nesta fase da Primavera uma série de dias com temperaturas semelhantes às de ontem, seria mais uma vaga de calor fora de época o que obviamente não seria normal.


----------



## meteo (25 Abr 2009 às 00:05)

COncordo plenamente.. 18 graus de máxima em Abril para LIsboa é mais normal que 27... Logo é a coincidencia do sistema frontal frio entrar no COntinente exactamente no momento que se encontrava calor.. Haverá assim descida acentuada das temperaturas..Parece normal..
Tempo de Verão no fim do Inverno(meados de Março e vários dias seguidos),causa-me mais surpresa que diminuiçao de 10 graus em 2 dias.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Abr 2009 às 13:35)

Não estou a por em causa qual é a temperatura normal ou anormal para Abril, simplesmente acho abismal quedas tão grandes 

O que aconteceu nos últimos 2 dias já aconteceu tambem em Agosto, onde se passou dos 38ºC para 26ºC e 27ºC de um dia para o outro.


----------



## rozzo (25 Abr 2009 às 13:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> Claro, tudo o que sobe tambem pode descer, a única coisa que eu tou a dizer é que antigamente era uma descida gradual 2/3ºC nos últimos tempos é logo 10ºC  aliás, até podemos ver as coisas ao contrário, a temperatura nunca sobe 10ºC de um dia para o outro.




Mário, em tempo quente, ou anormalmente quente claro que quando entra bruscamente ar frio as quedas vão ser desta ordem, estranho era haver uma subida de 10º de um dia para o outro na máxima, para calor intenso, isso sim era fora do normal acho eu.. Já que o aquecimento em tempo deste tipo é gradual ao longo dos dias..
Mas se queres subidas extremas, também as há, mas no cenário exactamente oposto.. No Inverno em frio intenso ou anormal, à mínima entrada marítima que "normalize" a situação, as mínimas vão subir nesta ordem de grandeza, mas não será de esperar uma descida de 10º para frio intenso em pleno Inverno..

Portanto, se fores razoável vês que tanto dá para um lado como para o outro, na altura certa...
Basta pensar em qual é a situação "anormal" que está fora do contexto da época e da região.. Essa situação sim é que é "instável", e tem tendência a ser quebrada de forma brusca..

Temos acordo?


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Abr 2009 às 17:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não estou a por em causa qual é a temperatura normal ou anormal para Abril, simplesmente acho abismal quedas tão grandes
> 
> O que aconteceu nos últimos 2 dias já aconteceu tambem em Agosto, onde se passou dos 38ºC para 26ºC e 27ºC de um dia para o outro.



Olá Mário 

De acordo com as palavras de rozzo e até tu próprio o especificaste numa situação ocorrida em Agosto, em Verão plenamente estabelecido; penso que mais razões haverão para achar que Abril poderá presentear-nos com o que se poderia chamar de uma recaída do último Inverno.
Visto tratar-se de um período de transição gradual entre o Inverno e o Verão é natural que tal envolva irregularidades que se possam considerar extremas e com efeito surpresa!
Provavelmente ainda não estamos conscienciosamente preparados para este efeito surpresa ao ponto de o considerar-mos com alguma normalidade nos dias que correm; talvez porque temos ainda bem frescas na memória situações de anos passados que hoje apelidamos de normais para a época.


----------

